
Warren Buffet on scheduling meetings - yudisboris
https://m.signalvnoise.com/warren-buffet-on-scheduling-meetings-f0826c0e88f6#.5uxk0u2ar
======
yudisboris
I find this approach to be especially effective for ensuring every meeting is
pertinent to issues of importance at present. By scheduling meetings in this
manner one rarely has that "ohh crap, what is this meeting on my schedule
about again?" moment that many of us sometime feel when walking into a meeting
that has been scheduled weeks in advance.

